# 25 Stundenwoche statt Bedingunsglosem Grundeinkommen??



## Gamer090 (2. Mai 2016)

Mit diesem Vorschlag steigt die Frau Funiciello ins Rennen um die Präsidentschaft der Jungsozialisten der Schweiz, ihrer Meinung nach würde das BGE die Löhne unter Druck setzen und so soll das Arbeitsmodell neu strukturiert werden.
Damit soll erreicht werden das jeder eine Arbeitsstelle findet auch wenn es weniger Stunden in der Woche sind was aber auch weniger Gehalt bedeutet. Ihrer Meinung nach kann die Gesellschaft nur davon profitieren auch die Arbeitgeber.

Quelle: 20min.ch


---

Ist diese Frau noch zu retten??? 25h pro Woche und wie sieht es dann mit den Gehältern aus?? Bei den hohen Preisen die wir in der Schweiz haben reicht das bei einem Singlehaushalt gerade mal für die Miete und die Krankenkasse! Und bei Familien mit Kindern wird das ganze noch viel schlimmer, wie sollen die beiden Eltern den da die Kinder versorgen können? 
Das geht NUR wenn die Preise für alles in der Schweiz um 40-50% gesenkt werden aber das wird nicht passieren, eher wird das BGE angenommen.

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## S754 (2. Mai 2016)

Die Schweizer sind vernünftig - der Vorschlag ist schwachsinnig.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

Theoretisch wäre das schon möglich. Schließlich können ja viele Tätigkeiten von PCs und Robotern übernommen werden. 

Man könnte Problemlos jeden Tag nur 5 Stunden arbeiten, nur will kein Arbeitgeber den höheren Stundenlohn (bzw. gleichen Monatslohn bei weniger Wochenstunden) zahlen, obwohl es von der Wirtschaftleistung der Unternehmen ja möglich wäre.
Anders sieht es eben bei Handwerksbetrieben aus, wo es noch viel Handarbeit gibt.

Füttert man früh eben den Computer oder die Maschienen mit Aufträgen und Rohstoffen und holt am Abend dann die Ergebnisse/Produkte ab. Wäre doch eine schöne Arbeitswelt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man könnte Problemlos jeden Tag nur 5 Stunden arbeiten, nur will kein Arbeitgeber den höheren Stundenlohn (bzw. gleichen Monatslohn bei weniger Wochenstunden) zahlen, obwohl es von der Wirtschaftleistung der Unternehmen ja möglich wäre.



Bis auf eine Kleinigkeit korrekt - nicht bei allen Unternehmen wäre es von der Wirtschaftsleistung her möglich (nicht alle fahren Gewinne wies Fratznbuch und Apple^^).
Aber auch bei denen wos möglich ist würde es kaum umgesetzt werden - die zu zahlenden Stundenlöhne wären ja vergleichsweise monströs.

Mein Arbeitgeber hat keinerlei Probleme damit wenn ich morgen komme und sage "hey, ich arbeite jetzt nur noch 25h/Woche". Nur ist dann das Gehalt am Monatsende eben auch entsprechend geringer da mein Stundenlohn beibehalten wird (und die Chance, dass sich dieser die nächsten Jahre erhöht damit bedeutend geringer wäre wenn man mit sowas ankommt).


Was bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen angeht: Gerne, wenns vernünftig umgesetzt wird.
Wir habens in Deutschland doch sowieso schon - wer nicht arbeiten will bekommt Geld vom Sozialstaat... über 9827345 Regelungen, Gesetze und Ausnahmen. Da einfach zu sagen "jeder bekommt 500/Monat" und dafür die MWst auf 25% zu schieben (keine Ahnung ob das realistisch ist) und alle anderen Auffangsysteme zu streichen erscheint auf den ersten Blick gar nicht so dämlich.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn man aber als Angestellter seine Arbeit schafft, kann es dem Arbeitgeber eigentlich egal sein, wie lang man im Büro ist.
Das ist dann der Vorteil wenn man selbständig ist und für Projekte bezahlt wird. 

Man kann schließlich auch als Beamter seine Zeit mit Schlafen und Zeitunglesen verbringen und wird trotzdem bezahlt.


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Wenn man aber als Angestellter seine Arbeit schafft, kann es dem Arbeitgeber eigentlich egal sein, wie lang man im Büro ist.



Das ist bei mir in gewissen Grenzen der Fall. Ich kann (fast) kommen und gehen wann ich will so lange der Laden läuft und am Ende des Monats gibts ne Geld-Flatrate. Nur wird der Monat eben auf x Stunden gerechnet die am Ende auch da sein müssen. Mal 20h mehr oder weniger ist dabei aber wurscht.
Immerhin bei seinen Ingenieuren hat mein Arbeitgeber eingesehen dass ne sehr strikte Zeiterfassung einfach Kappes ist (die hochrangigen Ingenieure habens noch einfacher, da steht gar nichts mehr von Zeitvorgabe im Vertrag sondern "wie benötigt" - das können 10 oder auch 70h/Woche sein...).



DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann schließlich auch als Beamter seine Zeit  mit Schlafen und Zeitunglesen verbringen und wird trotzdem bezahlt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DAS ist ein ganz anderes Thema... die Beamten haben schon lange ein bedingungsloses Einkommen


----------



## warawarawiiu (2. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das ist bei mir in gewissen Grenzen der Fall. Ich kann (fast) kommen und gehen wann ich will so lange der Laden läuft und am Ende des Monats gibts ne Geld-Flatrate. Nur wird der Monat eben auf x Stunden gerechnet die am Ende auch da sein müssen. Mal 20h mehr oder weniger ist dabei aber wurscht.
> Immerhin bei seinen Ingenieuren hat mein Arbeitgeber eingesehen dass ne sehr strikte Zeiterfassung einfach Kappes ist (die hochrangigen Ingenieure habens noch einfacher, da steht gar nichts mehr von Zeitvorgabe im Vertrag sondern "wie benötigt" - das können 10 oder auch 70h/Woche sein...).



Diese "vertrauensarbeitszeit" hat bei uns in der Firma jeder angestellte.

Unterm strich machen alle letztendlich unbezahlte Überstunden, denn man bekommt wenn man schneller it irgendwann mehr aufgaben zugeschaufelt und die Kollegen passen schon untereinander auf dass man nicht früher geht.

Bis auf die unbezahlten Überstunden die ich leiste, habe ich noch keinen besonderen Nebeneffekt bemerkt..... 
Dafür passt aber wenigstens das Geld am ende des Monats.


Zum Thema: 
Solche Ideen sind käse


----------



## JaniZz (2. Mai 2016)

Also manchmal habe ich das Gefühl,  ich lebe in einer anderen Galaxie,  parallel Universum oder so etwas in der Art. 

Im Grunde zählt nur eins:
 wer etwas verdienen will, muss auch etwas leisten.

Um Leistung zu generieren braucht man zeit.
Zeit die investiert werden muss, um daraus Leistung zu schöpfen. 

Ohne Zeit, keine Leistung... 
Ohne Leistung---> kein verdienst. 

Ganz einfach 


Menschen mit solchen Ideen,  stehen morgens vor dem Spiegel und kämmen ihre Haare mit einem Hammer 

Gesendet von meinem E5823 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (2. Mai 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Im Grunde zählt nur eins:
> wer etwas verdienen will, muss auch etwas leisten.
> 
> Um Leistung zu generieren braucht man zeit.
> ...



Wenn es so einfach wäre, dann wären alle Menschen die (warum auch immer) arbeitslos geworden sind, berufsunfähig/krank geworden sind, eine Behinderung haben oder aus irgendwelchen anderen Gründen nicht in der Lage sind, Geld aus Leistung zu schöpfen bereits verhungert.

Vielleicht ist dein Standpunkt nicht ganz so durchdacht wie du denkst - es sei denn wir begeben uns wieder ein paar Jahrhunderte/Jahrtausende (je nach Kulturkreis) in die Vergangenheit, da war es nämlich so. Gut, dass nicht alle so "unkompliziert" denken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Mai 2016)

Ich finde, fünf Stunden die Woche reichen. 17 Uhr anfangen und 18 Uhr ist Feierabend. Ne halbe Stunde Pause ist natürlich eingerechnet.


----------



## rabe08 (2. Mai 2016)

JaniZz schrieb:


> Also manchmal habe ich das Gefühl,  ich lebe in einer anderen Galaxie,  parallel Universum oder so etwas in der Art.
> 
> Im Grunde zählt nur eins:
> wer etwas verdienen will, muss auch etwas leisten.
> ...



Totaler Blödsinn. Wir sind heute schon in einer Situation, dass nur noch - allerhöchstens - 20% der Arbeitnehmer Werte erzeugen. Die anderen verwalten oder erbringen Dienstleistungen. Da werden keine Werte erzeugt. Perverserweise erhalten aber gerade diese für Ihre "Leistung" die höchsten Bezüge. Siehe z.B. als Extrembeispiel "Investmentbanker". Kein Investmentbanker hat jemals einen Wert erzeugt. Nur Spielgeld.

Aus diesen und vielen anderen Gründen ist es allerhöchste Zeit, die Faktoren Arbeit und Geld zu entkoppeln. Hm, falsch formuliert, sind sie schon. Wichtig ist für die Zukunft, das Geld, das verteilt wird - in der Regel ohne Gegenleistung - gerechter zu verteilen. Ich habe jetzt kein Ahnung, wie alt Du bist. Falls Du zwischen 20 und 30 Jahre alt bis, vielleicht auch noch etwas jünger, bist Du so etwas von gefxxxt, was Dein Zukunft angeht. Nur mal am Rande: der gesetzlich garantierte Mindestzins für Lebensversicherungen soll gesenkt werden. Private Altersvorsorge? Vergiss es. Gesetzliche Rente? Muahahahah

Ob wir das ganze jetzt BGE nennen, die Wochenarbeitszeit drastisch absenken oder egal was - wir müssen uns für die Zukunft etwas überlegen. So geht es nicht weiter. Es sei denn, Du findest es super, wenn Deutschland irgendwann unregierbar wird, wie es andere (EU-)europäische Staaten mit weniger stabiler Wirtschaft schon sind. Die Liste der failed states wird immer länger.


----------



## DKK007 (2. Mai 2016)

Zur Umfrage: Man muss es ja nicht sofort einführen.

 Aber man kann ja darauf hin arbeiten und nicht in die andere Richtung, wie es Schäuble mit der Rente ab 70 vorschlägt. Der hat ja sein Pension sicher, wird Zeit, das alle in die Rente einzahlen.


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2016)

DKK007 schrieb:


> Man kann schließlich auch als Beamter seine Zeit mit Schlafen und Zeitunglesen verbringen und wird trotzdem bezahlt.


DAS ist eine etwas "speziellere" Art sein Geld zu verdienen  



JaniZz schrieb:


> Menschen mit solchen Ideen,  stehen morgens vor dem Spiegel und kämmen ihre Haare mit einem Hammer



Guter Spruch  Das Hirn ist bei manchen Morgen Früh nun mal nicht ganz hochgefahren das braucht noch ein paar Stunden  



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich finde, fünf Stunden die Woche reichen. 17 Uhr anfangen und 18 Uhr ist Feierabend. Ne halbe Stunde Pause ist natürlich eingerechnet.



 Also DAS nenne ich mal eine "lange" Arbeitswoche, ist das nicht viel zu viel??


----------



## MircoSfot (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bin dafür! Acht milliarden Menschen und es werden immer mehr! 
Da wir kein Todesstern bauen ist die 25Std- Woche eine tolle Sache: Jeder hat Arbeit und endlich mehr Freizeit = Zeit ist nicht Geld sondern Leben! Natürlich werden die Preise angepasst, sodass niemand damit rechnen muss, dass die Miete oder der Lebensunterhalt damit nicht bezahlt werden kann.
Hier in Deutschland hätte ich das auch gerne!
Wir sind Menschen und keine Roboter, die meisten können nur eines: aufstehen=>arbeiten=>schlafen. Hoffe, dass hat bald ein Ende! Junge Menschen: Zeit/Energie/kein Geld! Erwachsene: Keine Zeit/Energie/Geld! Rentner: Zeit/Geld/Akku leer! Weil Akku leer keine Ausgaben weil zu alt= kurz vor´m abkratzen stellt sich die Frage: Warum? Antwort: Ist eben so, kann man nichts machen! 

Ich bin der Meinung da kann man sehr viel machen: Wer kann denn bitte beweisen, dass meine Arbeit mittlerweile eine Maschine verichtet? Arbeitslose sind keine Schmarotzer ( nicht alle!) sondern Opfer des technologischen Fortschritts. Die Zukunft bietet noch viel mehr: Taxifahrer/Busfahrer und der Autofahrer sterben auch bald aus! Im Restaurant wird uns bald ein Roboter bedienen und keine menschliche Fachkraft. Es gibt noch endlos viele Beispiele dafür, das wir bald alle nur noch einen Beruf ausüben werden: Ingineur! Der Film Interstellar zeigt dies sehr deutlich.

Ich bin gespannt wie die Zukunft aussieht! Ich sehe schon  gigantische Arbeitlosenquoten weltweit auf uns zukommen! 

Die heutige Zeit zeigt auch deutlich, das Meschen ''erwachen''! Menschen die alles hinterfragen und gemeinsam gegen das Elend dieser Welt kämpfen. Snowden ist einer dieser Helden dieser Welt! Ich hoffe es folgen noch mehr! Das ganze Opfersystem im dem wir hier leben soll stürzen!


----------



## Gamer090 (3. Mai 2016)

Wenn die Preise angepasst werden dann ist das aber für die Unternehmen schlecht weil du dann nur die hälfte bezahlst aber der Arbeitgeber muss 2 anstatt 1 Mitarbeiter für die selbe Arbeit einstellen was Finanziell gesehen unmöglich ist.
Im Klartext, der Arbeitgeber gibt gleichviel oder mehr aus aber nimmt weniger ein was das ganze Unmöglich macht, wenn du in den Supermarkt gehst zahlst du einen bestimmten Preis für die Ware. Jetzt stell dir vor der Preis müsste deswegen halbiert werden aber das Unternehmen muss 2 Mitarbeiter bezahlen.

Hast du den Fehler gefunden weshalb das nicht gehen kann??


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Im Klartext, der Arbeitgeber gibt gleichviel oder mehr aus aber nimmt weniger ein was das ganze Unmöglich macht, wenn du in den Supermarkt gehst zahlst du einen bestimmten Preis für die Ware. Jetzt stell dir vor der Preis müsste deswegen halbiert werden aber das Unternehmen muss 2 Mitarbeiter bezahlen.



Dann streicht man eben die Millionengehälter der Manager auf ein normales Maß zusammen und schon ist genug Geld da.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

Och komm schon... die Stammtischparole ist so ne Luftnummer dass ich nicht nachvollziehen kann wie sie sich selbst am Stammtisch halten kann.

Bei uns arbeiten rund 7000 Leute, der Vorstand besteht aus 4 Männchen die im Jahr wahrscheinlich (ich spekuliere) irgendwas zwischen 5 und 15 Millionen kosten. Wenn man das komplett einsparen würde wären das umgerechnet für jeden Arbeiter rund 100-150€ brutto im Monat mehr. Das ist keine Geldmenge die an der Gesamtsitualtion auch nur das geringste ändern würde.

Verstehs nicht falsch, ich bin auch davon überzeugt, dass niemand, wirklich niemand einen siebenstelligen Betrag im Jahr wert ist. Aber das ist in solchen Konzernen eine ideologische Frage ob man jetzt 5 Millionen mehr oder weniger auszahlt - auf die Masse der Arbeiter gesehen macht das quasi keinen Unterschied.


----------



## DKK007 (3. Mai 2016)

150€ mehr sind für manche schon viel Geld.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

Stimmt. Aber nichts, was im geringsten eine Auswirkung auf Arbeitszeiten, Stunden und die ganzen anderen Geschichten des Threads haben würde.
Entgegen so manscher Kneipenmeinung sind hohe Vorstandsboni zwar gesellschaftlich verwerflich, wirtschaftlich aber völlig vernachlässigbar.


----------



## RavionHD (3. Mai 2016)

Wir müssen davon ausgehen dass der Mensch in vielen Bereichen von der Maschine ersetzt wird, es wird nicht genug Arbeit für jeden geben, senkt man die Arbeitszeit auf 25 Stunden/Woche würde man diesen Effekt etwas entgegenwirken.
Das BGE ist aus rein finanziellen Gründen nicht überall machbar, und werden die Löhne mit der sinkenden Stundenanzahl runter gehen wird das keinen positiven Effekt auf den Wohlstand haben wenn das BGE nicht verfügbar ist.
Bleiben die Löhne gleich bei niedriger Stundenzahl werden Unternehmen in wirtschaftlich profitablere Gebiete umziehen.

Man muss daran arbeiten das Geld sinnvoller zu verteilen, sonst wird die Kluft zwischen Arm und Reich noch größer.


----------



## Amon (3. Mai 2016)

Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, 25 Stunden Woche, was ein Humbug. Das glaubt doch wohl wirklich niemand bei klarem Verstand dass das funktioniert. Gerade hier in Deutschland wo durch den aufgezwungenen Euro die Löhne defacto halbiert und die Preise verdoppelt wurden wird das sowieso nix.


----------



## Mysterion (3. Mai 2016)

Ein toller Mod, sich so "neutral" in eine wichtige Diskussion einzumischen.

Demokratie heißt kultivierter Streit, nicht sich möglichst schnell einer populären Meinung anzuschließen. Genau das läuft in diesem Land nämlich falsch, niemand kämpft mehr für seine Überzeugungen. Natürlich außer "Die Linke", aber wer hört schon auf diese ehemaligen SED-Spinner? Über die Hälfte der Amerikaner würde sich freuen, wenn sie den Lebenstandard der DDR-Bürger von vor 30 Jahren hätten! 

Schon dieses lächerliche Schubladendenken wie links, rechts, konservativ, bla. Alles nur Deckel und möglichst schnell die Meinungsbildung zu zerstören.

Themen wie diese müssen dringend besprochen werden! Warum gehen 30 % der Deutschen nicht mehr wählen? Warum sind 66 % des Vermögens in der Hand von 10 % der Gesamtbevölkerung? Warum brauchen diese Menschen immer mehr Geld, wenn sie es jetzt schon nicht mehr ausgeben können und zudem noch jedes Jahr mehr und mehr Zinsen kassieren, für die Menschen arbeiten gehen müssen, die dafür immer weiter abrutschen? Warum müssen immer mehr Menschen wirtschaftlich und sozial vor die Hunde gehen, obwohl wir wissen, dass es nicht für alle Menschen Arbeit geben kann? Warum darf die angeblich freie Presse eine so massive Meinungsmache in Form von interessengesteuerten Artikeln betreiben? Warum hält die Regierung die Hand über die Rüstungsindustrie, obwohl wir wissen was mit den Waffen passiert? Wir liefern Waffen in Spannungsgebiete, weil sonst die Arbeitsplätze in Gefahr sind? Wer kann in dem Wissen sein Haus abbezahlen und seine Familie ernähren? Waffen sind ja so" cool". Wer einmal einen Menschen hat elendig sterben sehen, kann sich ja mal bei mir melden und sich mit mir austauschen.  Mal sehen ob das Thema dann immer noch so witzig ist. Und ich meine mit eigenen Augen, nicht ein Paar Videos auf LiveLeaks anschauen.

Dieses Thema ist nach zwei Seiten schon so widerlich durch populistische Meinungen verseucht, dabei gibt es für Situationen wie diese jede Menge Präzedenzfälle! Es gab bereits eine drohende Weltwirtschaftskrise und ZACK war eine Vermögenssteuer von bis zu 75 % möglich. Nannte sich "New Deal" von 1935, kam von Roosevelt und  hat die USA saniert. 

Genau solche Pläne gibt es aktuell auch und da geht es nur darum, die Zinsen der letzten 10 Jahre in den nächsten 10 Jahren wieder zubekommen. Geld das arbeiten muss, dabei kann Geld nicht arbeiten sondern nur Menschen. Die islamischen Banken kennen bspw. keine Zinsen, zumindest die, die nach der Scharia arbeiten. Diese vermeintlich Wilden haben nämlich eine wichtige Geschichtslektion nicht vergessen: Zins und Zinseszins führt zur Verarmung eines immer größer werdenden Teils der Menschen. Das ist ein Automatismus. Die Christen wussten da auch, gut das die Katholiken mit denen so wenig gemeinsam haben.

Anscheinend geht es den Menschen in Deutschland aber noch nicht schlecht genug und gut das wir noch haufenweise Asse im Ärmel haben, um die Menschen weiter ruhig zu stellen. Ich freue mich schon auf den Tag, an dem Cannabis legalisiert wird, denn dann weiß ich das wir wirklich am Arsch sind. Das Internet hat schon eine Menge gebracht, die Leute müssen nicht mal mehr auf die Straße gehen. Wut lässt sich in Foren deutlich einfacher kontrollieren und bevor jemand wirklich auf die Straße geht, ist die erste Wutwelle am virtuellen Stammtisch verpufft.

Einen Vorteil hat das Ganze dennoch: Wer heute schon nichts hat, muss sich irgendwann auch nicht mehr allzu sehr umstellen.

EDIT: Eine sehr geistreiche Umfrage... die Antwortoptionen sind ein Paradebeispiel für die geistige Tiefe, mit der man diesen Fragen begegnen sollte.


----------



## efdev (3. Mai 2016)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ein toller Mod, sich so "neutral" in eine wichtige Diskussion einzumischen.



Ein Mod ist auch ein User wie jeder andere nur so nebenbei 

Warum sind wir bei einer Cannabis Legalisierung im Arsch? 
Meinst du dann sind die Politiker schon so verzweifelt das man probiert jeden Grashalm zu greifen der Arbeit schafft, Steuern in die Kassen spült und gleichzeitig Steuern spart anders kann ich mir das nicht vorstellen 

@T
25h Woche halte ich auch nicht unbedingt für sinnvoll zumindest ist auf 20min.ch nicht weiter beschrieben wie die Dame sich das genau vorstellt, man weiß also aktuell nichts außer das die Stunden weniger werden sollen  da klingt das BGE noch weit logischer und durchdachter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen, 25 Stunden Woche, was ein Humbug. Das glaubt doch wohl wirklich niemand bei klarem Verstand dass das funktioniert. Gerade hier in Deutschland wo durch den aufgezwungenen Euro die Löhne defacto halbiert und die Preise verdoppelt wurden wird das sowieso nix.



Naja, Deutschland braucht das Geld ja für "andere Dinge". Da muss der Michel schonmal kürzer treten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

Seltsame Umverteilung und die wird nicht klappen.Wenn ich für Arbeit für alle auf Lohn verzichte aber auf das Geld angewiesen bin ist ein 2. Job fällig. Damit beginnt der Kreislauf auf einen Job aufs neue und bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten haben wieder das nachsehen.


----------



## Leob12 (3. Mai 2016)

Mysterion schrieb:


> Ein toller Mod, sich so "neutral" in eine wichtige Diskussion einzumischen.


Der Mod darf posten was er will solange er nicht gegen die Forenregeln verstößt. 
Wenn er Moderationstätigkeiten ausübt, dann muss man neutral sein, ansonsten darf er ruhig diskutieren und seine Meinung vertreten, was anderes passiert hier doch nicht.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ein Mod ist auch ein User wie jeder andere nur so nebenbei



Danke dass es jemand bemerkt hat. Nur weil mein Name schwarz ist bedeutet das nicht, dass automatisch alles was ich schreibe moderativ ist (die allerwenigsten meiner Posts sind das!) - alles was ich in dem Thread hier bisher gesagt habe war ausdrücklich meine eigene persönliche Meinung... die muss (und kann) naturgemäß nicht neutral sein.

Immerhin ist es wenigstens selten geworden dass das mal wieder jemand nicht kapiert... vielleicht auch deswegen weil ich so selten im WPW-Forum bin. Ich hatte nur gestern frei und viel Zeit 



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Seltsame Umverteilung und die wird nicht  klappen.Wenn ich für Arbeit für alle auf Lohn verzichte aber auf das  Geld angewiesen bin ist ein 2. Job fällig. Damit beginnt der Kreislauf  auf einen Job aufs neue und bestimmte Bevölkerungsschichten haben wieder  das nachsehen.




Stimmt wohl... eine sehr einfache Lösung wirds sicherlich nicht geben. Aber wenn ich mir das aktuelle System so ansehe kann ich mir kaum vorstellen, dass es eine noch kompliziertere Version geben könnte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Danke dass es jemand bemerkt hat. Nur weil mein Name schwarz ist bedeutet das nicht, dass automatisch alles was ich schreibe moderativ ist (die allerwenigsten meiner Posts sind das!) - alles was ich in dem Thread hier bisher gesagt habe war ausdrücklich meine eigene persönliche Meinung... die muss (und kann) naturgemäß nicht neutral sein.
> 
> Immerhin ist es wenigstens selten geworden dass das mal wieder jemand nicht kapiert.



Warum sollen sich Mods nicht auch zu Themen äußern? Ihr seid doch auch nur Menschen.

Sofern du deine eigene (subjektive) Meinung von der Arbeit als Moderator trennen kannst, ist doch alles in Ordnung. 

Leider gab es in der Hinsicht Moderatoren, die das nicht konnten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (3. Mai 2016)

Das auszuführen würde zu weit ins OT führen, es ist nur gerade im WPW-Forum bei komplexen Themen extrem schwierig das eine vom anderen zu trennen, einfach weil geschriebener Text leider in fast allen Fällen je nachdem wers grade liest in alle Richtungen interpretiert werden kann. Selbst wenn der Mod schlicht seine persönliche Meinung postet (wie ichs oben getan habe) kann das wie du siehst schon missverstanden werden. Bei prekäreren Themen wie diesem hier und wenn zusätzlich auch noch moderativ eingegriffen werden muss weil was eskaliert (was ja hier nicht der Fall ist) wirds dann nahezu unmöglich. 

Besonders in den Forenbereichen ist es sehr schwer wirklich gute Mods zu finden weil es ein großer Aufwand und immer eine Gratwanderung ist hier zu moderieren - es reicht ja schon hier (unmoderativ) zu posten^^

Aber genug davon, sonst muss ich noch mein eigenes OT löschen. 


Beim Thema Geldverteilung usw. bin ich immer noch davon überzeugt, dass bei einer wirklich sinnvollen und einfachen Geldverteilung vielleicht nicht jedr automatisch genug hätte aber sicherlich wesentlich mehr als aktuell. Es gibt so viele Löcher wo Geld versenkt wird das würde ein Privatmensch niemals machen weil er genau weiß dass ers versenkt. Beim Staat ist das alles weniger problematisch... ist ja nicht das eigene...

Ich gebe zu dass ich auch aus dem Stehgreif keine Verbesserung angeben könnte da ich das gesamte System (als Maschinenbauer der logisch denkt statt BWLlisch) nicht durchblicke und daher nicht weiß welche Stellschraube welche Auswirkungen hat aber es gibt doch Menschen die das sicher sehr gut durchblicken. Es muss doch bessere Lösungen geben als die aktuelle Geldvernichtung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Mai 2016)

Ok, ich will ja auch nicht, dass du dir selber gelbe/rote Karten verteilen musst


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Mai 2016)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Beim Thema Geldverteilung usw. bin ich immer noch davon überzeugt, dass bei einer wirklich sinnvollen und einfachen Geldverteilung vielleicht nicht jedr automatisch genug hätte aber sicherlich wesentlich mehr als aktuell. Es gibt so viele Löcher wo Geld versenkt wird das würde ein Privatmensch niemals machen weil er genau weiß dass ers versenkt. Beim Staat ist das alles weniger problematisch... ist ja nicht das eigene...
> 
> Ich gebe zu dass ich auch aus dem Stehgreif keine Verbesserung angeben könnte da ich das gesamte System (als Maschinenbauer der logisch denkt statt BWLlisch) nicht durchblicke und daher nicht weiß welche Stellschraube welche Auswirkungen hat aber es gibt doch Menschen die das sicher sehr gut durchblicken. Es muss doch bessere Lösungen geben als die aktuelle Geldvernichtung.



Bei einem so vielschichtigen Verhalten der Menschen ist es fast unmöglich eine gerechte Verteilung zu finden. Es mag Menschen geben die sich der Lage anpassen und andere in der Gier nach mehr alle Mittel und Wege ausschöpfen.
Viele Menschen werden sicherlich nicht so einfach ihre Wertevorstellung über den Haufen werfen. Wie soll man zb. Egoismus, Gier und streben nach mehr Luxus was vielleicht über Generationen eingeimpft wurde schlagartig auf Null setzen


----------



## azzih (3. Mai 2016)

Gab ja schon Feldversuche zum bedingungslosen Grundeinkommen die ganz gut verliefen und was spricht dagegen dem ganzen mal ne Chance zu geben? Unser aktuelles System funktioniert ja faktisch nicht weil es für Millionen Menschen schlicht keine Arbeitsplätze gibt, und selbst bei unsrer angeblich niedrigen Arbeitslosenquote in Deutschland noch zig Millionen aus den Quoten rausgeschmuggelt wurden oder in steuerlich subventionierter Arbeit dahinwegitieren. Und diese Menschen bekommen ständig das Gefühl es sei ihre Schuld und ihr Versagen warum sie in keiner Arbeit sind. In Wahrheit gibt es einfach nicht für alle Menschen genug Arbeit, in andern europäischen Ländern ist der Unterschied sogar noch viel gravierender. Mit zunehmender Technisierung und Digitalisierung werden immer noch mehr Arbeitsplätze verschwinden und wo sollen die Menschen unterkommen? In Zeiten wo in einigen EU Ländern fast 50% der Jugendlichen keine Arbeit haben?

Ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen böte die Chance endlich der Realität in die Augen zu sehen und viel Geld beim Arbeits/Hartz-Amt einzusparen. Dazu für viele Menschen Teilhabe am Leben und die Binnennachfrage wird auch angekurbelt. Das ist schon längst keine sozialistische Spinnerei mehr, sondern wird in vielen Bereichen diskutiert. Einm Weg dahin kann das Schweizer Modell mit weniger Wochenstunden durchaus sein.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist diese Frau noch zu retten??? 25h pro Woche und wie sieht es dann mit den Gehältern aus?? Bei den hohen Preisen die wir in der Schweiz haben reicht das bei einem Singlehaushalt gerade mal für die Miete und die Krankenkasse! Und bei Familien mit Kindern wird das ganze noch viel schlimmer, wie sollen die beiden Eltern den da die Kinder versorgen können?



Frag das mal die 5% der Schweizer Arbeiter, die 0h die Woche arbeiten. Oder die 60% der werkstätigen Schweizerinnen, die nur eine Halbtagsstelle haben. Ich kann spontan keine exakten Zahlen zur normalen Arbeitszeit in der Schweiz finden, aber wenn ich für die meisten Vollzeitkräfte mal eine 38,5 h Woche annehme, dann dürften 25 h nicht weit von der durchschnittlichen Arbeitszeit aller Erwerbsfähigen entfernt sein. Wenn die also in Zukunft alle tatsächlich 25 h arbeiten würden, würde sich an der gesamt bezahlten Arbeitszeit nichts ändern. Nur die Ungleichverteilung zwischen Leuten, die sich ihr (Luxus-)leben mit einer Vollzeitstelle kaum leisten können und denjenigen, die mit einem Bruchteil davon vor sich hinvegetieren müssen, wäre verschwunden. Weiterer Bonuspunkt für alle: Wer mehr Freizeit hat, kann seine Ausgaben typischerweise auch durch besser geplante Anschaffungen, Reparaturen und langsamere Einkaufsoptionen etwas reduzieren, während er umgekehrt trotzdem erholsamer, produktiver und seltener krank ist. Der Vorschlag lautet also eigentlich
Soll die Wirtschaftsleistung der Schweiz gesteigert, der Ressourcenverbrauch gesenkt, die Volksgesundheit verbessert und die Einkommensungleichverteilung reduziert werden?
[ ] Ja
[ ] Nein


Verrückte Frage? In unserer heutigen Welt leider schon...


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2016)

In der Schweiz gilt bei 100% mindestens 40h pro Woche, oder 42,5h und sogar 45h gibt es. Diejenigen die Arbeitslos sind wären natürlich froh über eine Anstellung aber dafür würden die Arbeitenden nicht zufrieden sein ausser alles wird günstiger und man kann sich mit weniger Geld das selbe leisten. Nur mal so als Info, in der Schweiz zahlst du momentan 800-1000Fr. im Monat für eine kleine 1 Zimmer Wohnung und dann kommt noch die Krankenkasse die je nach gewähltem Selbstbehalt bis über 300Fr. monatlich kosten kann. Eine 100% Stelle wird hier mit 3500-4000Fr Brutto mindestens vergütet es gibt aber auch Ausnahmen mit tieferen Gehältern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (8. Mai 2016)

4500 sfr / 2 = 2250 sfr. 1000 sfr + 300 sfr = 1300 sfr. Kannst du mir kurz erläutern, wieso ersteres "gerade einmal" für letzteres reicht


----------



## Gamer090 (8. Mai 2016)

Wenn du 20fr pro Stunde Netto verdienst bei 100h im Monat macht das nur 2000fr netto im Monat. Den 25h pro Woche sind nicht ganz 50%, und wenn du 1300fr davon abziehst, dann hast du 700fr im Monat und gibst dann noch mit Steuern und für den restlichen Lebensunterhalt noch ein paar 100fr mehr aus also soviel bleibt nicht mehr übrig.


----------



## mrbizeps1001 (8. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn du 20fr pro Stunde Netto verdienst bei 100h im Monat macht das nur 2000fr netto im Monat. Den 25h pro Woche sind nicht ganz 50%, und wenn du 1300fr davon abziehst, dann hast du 700fr im Monat und gibst dann noch mit Steuern und für den restlichen Lebensunterhalt noch ein paar 100fr mehr aus also soviel bleibt nicht mehr übrig.



Der primäre Sinn des bedingungslosen Grundeinkommens ist es ja auch nicht, dass irgendjemand weniger Arbeitet sondern das man die Möglichkeit hat häufiger die Arbeitsstelle nach Präferenz zu wechseln ohne sich dabei Gedanken über wirtschaftliche Einschnitte machen zu müssen - von daher verstehe ich den Sinn der 20h Woche nicht ganz

abgesehen davon wissen wir glaube ich beide, dass man selbst mit 3000fr nicht besonders weit kommt, wenn man einen gewissen Anspruch an seinen Lebensstandard hat


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wenn du 20fr pro Stunde Netto verdienst bei 100h im Monat macht das nur 2000fr netto im Monat. Den 25h pro Woche sind nicht ganz 50%, und wenn du 1300fr davon abziehst, dann hast du 700fr im Monat und gibst dann noch mit Steuern und für den restlichen Lebensunterhalt noch ein paar 100fr mehr aus also soviel bleibt nicht mehr übrig.



25 h sind mehr als 50% von 40 - 42,5 h und der Monat hat im Schnitt immer noch 4,3 Wochen. Davon abgesehen habe ich nur nach der Diskrepanz zwischen deinen Zahlen gefragt. Ich kenne weder die exakten Unterhaltskosten noch das Sozial- und Steuersystem in der Schweiz, aber wenn die Hälfte von 4500 "gerade einmal" für 1300 reichen soll, dann wundere ich mich. Wenn dieses "gerade einmal für Wohnung und Krankenversicherung" eigentlich bedeuten sollte "gerade einmal für Steuern, Wohnung, Krankenversicherung, restlichen Lebensunterhalt und einen kleinen Rest", dann passts besser. Denn zumindest laut Statistik liegen die 10% der am schlechtesten verdienenden Schweizer genau auf diesem Niveau - und mir wären weder von denen Hungertote bekannt, noch von denjenigen darunter, die das Geld auch noch mit weiteren Familienmitgliedern teilen müssen bzw. die eben gleich gar keinen Job haben.

Ausgehend vom mittleren Einkommen (4900 chr) und von einer 40 auf eine 25 h Arbeitswoche gerechnet wären wir übrigens immer noch bei über 3000 chr pro Kopf und Monat im Durchschnitt bei gerecht verteilter Arbeitszeit im Mittel.


----------



## volvo242 (21. Mai 2016)

[X]Ja sollte umgesetzt werden.

Bin jetzt mit unter 30 schon einige Jährchen Arbeitslos, 
Job ist keiner in Sicht.


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

Altersarmut ist meines Erachtens das größte Problem, das auf uns zu kommt -- neben dem Klimawandel.
Selbst wenn du heute 2000€ netto verdienst, bist du später von Altersarmut betroffen und wie viele verdienen weniger als 2000€ netto im Land? Das sind eine Menge.
Die Politik blendet das aus, sitzt es aus, anstatt sich dem Thema zu stellen und Konzepte zu entwickeln.

Ich bin jedenfalls für ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen oder was Vergleichbares -- und natürlich dafür, dass es bezahlbare Wohnungen, bezahlbare Energie und bezahlbare Lebensmittel gibt. Auf jeden Fall ein Verbot von Spekulationen im Lebensmittelbereich.


----------



## volvo242 (21. Mai 2016)

Ja müsste mal was passieren,


----------



## Threshold (21. Mai 2016)

Das deutsche System der Arbeitsagentur ist mit lächerlich noch milde umschrieben.
Die Strukturen sind total verkrustet und uralt, keiner weiß, was der andere macht, jeder bemüht sich nur, damit von ihm möglichst wenig Leute in der Statistik stehen, keiner hat Interesse, mal was Grundlegendes zu ändern.
Und wenn ich mir das Geschwafel der Nahles so anhöre, dann scheint es auch keine Kompetenz in dem Bereich zu geben.
Im Grunde genommen bleibt dir nichts anderes übrig, als die Sache selbst in die Hand zu nehmen, selbst einen Job zu suchen und auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, wenns nicht sofort gut läuft.


----------



## volvo242 (21. Mai 2016)

> und auch mal in den sauren Apfel beißen müssen, wenns nicht sofort gut läuft.



Mach ich schon, kaufe 10er PSC für 5 euro und Cash sie aus


----------



## RavionHD (22. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Altersarmut ist meines Erachtens das größte Problem, das auf uns zu kommt -- neben dem Klimawandel.
> Selbst wenn du heute 2000€ netto verdienst, bist du später von Altersarmut betroffen und wie viele verdienen weniger als 2000€ netto im Land? Das sind eine Menge.
> Die Politik blendet das aus, sitzt es aus, anstatt sich dem Thema zu stellen und Konzepte zu entwickeln.
> 
> Ich bin jedenfalls für ein bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen oder was Vergleichbares -- und natürlich dafür, dass es bezahlbare Wohnungen, bezahlbare Energie und bezahlbare Lebensmittel gibt. Auf jeden Fall ein Verbot von Spekulationen im Lebensmittelbereich.



2000 Netto sind bei uns (in Österreich) 3000 Brutto, ein Berufseinsteiger aus der Uni (MINT Fächer) bekommt im Schnitt 2500 Euro Brutto (14 mal im Jahr), das sind ca. 1750 Euro Netto.

Spart man im erwerbsfähigem Alter nicht wird man es im Alter sehr schwer haben wenn man nicht das Glück hat irgendwas zu erben.


----------



## Gamer090 (22. Mai 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> @ Gamer
> Du solltest mal von deinem hohen Ross runter kommen oder die Klappe halten,
> als Abwäscher kassiert man in der Schweiz mindestens 3500 Franken.
> 
> ...



Wie bitte???  Wenn du nichts Sinnvolles zu schreiben hast dann lass es!!! 
 Und wenn du von den Kosten in der Schweiz keine Ahnung hast dann informier dich erst mal richtig, ich habe Wahre Angaben gemacht und weiss sehr wohl was hier alles kostet! Einer der Abwäscht bekommt sicher nicht 3500Fr im Monat, weil das machen eher solche die keine Ausbildung haben oder keine geeignete Stelle finden, aber sicherlich nicht so einen hohen Lohn für Ungelernte das kann ich dir versichern. Denn 3500Fr im Monat bekommst du wenn schon Brutto dann nur wenn eine Lehre vorhanden ist und nicht mal dann bekommst du so ein Gehalt.

Oder denkst du das Verkäufer hier in den Supermärkten 5000Fr oder mehr verdienen als Kassierer??? NEIN tun sie nicht, Informier dich mal richtig, ansonsten Halt doch du die Klappe!!!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Ist diese Frau noch zu retten???


Die gute Frau hat nicht verstanden, was der Sinn eines Grundeinkommens ist.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. Mai 2016)

Ruhig Brauner, macht keinen Sinn da einzusteigen und Payback Punkte zu riskieren ( Macht der Knöpfe ) .


> Oder denkst du das Verkäufer hier in den Supermärkten 5000Fr oder mehr verdienen als Kassierer


Wenn ich die Tageseinnahmen behalte schaffe ich das nur wie lange ist halt die Frage 
Als Tellerwäscher das Gehalt und ich wäre dabei. Hier in Merkelland wären 8,50 Dublonen die Stunde drin mit Abweichungen vielleicht wo die Lebenshaltungskosten extrem hoch sind


----------



## volvo242 (22. Mai 2016)

Gamer090 schrieb:


> Wie bitte???  Wenn du nichts Sinnvolles zu schreiben hast dann lass es!!!
> Und wenn du von den Kosten in der Schweiz keine Ahnung hast dann informier dich erst mal richtig, ich habe Wahre Angaben gemacht und weiss sehr wohl was hier alles kostet! Einer der Abwäscht bekommt sicher nicht 3500Fr im Monat,



Nach kurzer Rücksprache,  dann waren es eben 3489 Franken im Sommer 2014


----------



## bschicht86 (22. Mai 2016)

Als die Industrialisierung begann, ging man einmal tatsächlich davon aus, dass Maschinen den Menschen die Arbeit abnehmen würden und er dann für das gleiche Geld weniger arbeiten müsste. Hätte man das damals konsequent zum Wohle des Arbeitnehmers durchgesetzt, wär wohl heute eine 25h-Woche "Ausbeutung"


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Spart man im erwerbsfähigem Alter nicht wird man es im Alter sehr schwer haben wenn man nicht das Glück hat irgendwas zu erben.



Das ist ja das Problem. Viele können nebenbei nicht sparen, da sie das gesamte Einkommen ausgeben.
So steigen die Mieten und Energiekosten immer weiter. 
Und der Sektor der Geringverdiener nimmt immer weiter zu -- was politisch gewollt ist.
Sieht man gut am Mindestlohn, der sowieso zu gering ist und immer wieder ausgehebelt wird.


----------



## volvo242 (22. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der Sektor der Geringverdiener nimmt immer weiter zu -- was politisch gewollt ist.
> .


Das es gewollt ist kann ich mir nicht denken,
damit nimmt sich die Regierung selbst die Macht.

Eher arbeitet die Politik für die Oberen % und sieht nur den Tag heute,
aber übersieht dabei die Realität und die Folgen für sich.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

volvo242 schrieb:


> Das es gewollt ist kann ich mir nicht denken,
> damit nimmt sich die Regierung selbst die Macht.
> 
> Eher arbeitet die Politik für die Oberen % und sieht nur den Tag heute,
> aber übersieht dabei die Realität und die Folgen für sich.



Nein, nein, das ist politisch gewollt.
Das hat Schrödfer angeleiert, damit die Unternehmen Lohnkosten sparen.
Denn dadurch wurde Deutschland vom Hochlohnland in Europa zum Niedriglohnland. 
Dei Unternehmen haben sich dumm und dusselig verdient und die anderen Länder -- wie Griechenland, Spanien, Portugal -- konnten da nicht mithalten, da sie ja im gleichen Währungsraum waren und waren dann die Verlierer der Sache. 
Heute sind diese Länder mehr oder weniger Pleite -- auf Kosten Deutschlands.

Genauso wie die Erbschaftssteuer Geschichte. Die wurde komplett gekillt und selbst für die letzten Superreichen wurden schon Ausnahmen gestattet. 
Alles ist politisch gewollt.
Die Politik macht Politik für die 10% reichen und die 90% anderen denken, dass sie mit Wahlen was daran ändern können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Altersarmut ist meines Erachtens das größte Problem, das auf uns zu kommt -- neben dem Klimawandel.
> Selbst wenn du heute 2000€ netto verdienst, bist du später von Altersarmut betroffen und wie viele verdienen weniger als 2000€ netto im Land? Das sind eine Menge.



Die neueste Zahl zum Median-Äquivalenzeinkommen (d.h. die Summe, dem durchschnittlichen deutschen Haushaltsmitglied im Monat zur Verfügung steht) lag bei 1632 €. Über 2000 € (genauer: ganze 12 € darüber) schaffen als einzige Gruppe diejenigen mit Hochschulabschluss. Also selbst unter den Hochqualifizierten hat gerade einmal die Hälfte die genannte Summe zur Verfügung - der Rest kann sehen, wo er bleibt.
(ach ja: Und meines Wissens nach ist das Netto, nicht Brutto...)



> Die Politik blendet das aus, sitzt es aus, anstatt sich dem Thema zu stellen und Konzepte zu entwickeln.



Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen: Abgesehen von einer vernünftigen Wirtschafts-, Bildungs-, Umwelt- und Infrastrukturpolitik können die heutigen Regierenden da wenig machen (nicht, dass sie irgend eines dieser vier Dinge könnten), denn die künftig mögliche Rentenhöhe hängt vor allem davon ab, wie hoch Einnahmen und Ausgaben des Staates in 20-30-40-50-60 Jahren sind. Das ganze Punktesystem dient nur dazu, das Verhältnis der Ungleichheit zwischen den Rentnern zu regeln - aber die die insgesamt ausschüttbare Summe hängt davon ab, wieviel Überschuss produziert wird. Denn eins sollten Bankenkrise, Risterdesaster, Währungskurse und Börsencrashs jetzt hoffentlich auch dem letzten klargemacht haben:
Es gibt keine sichere Möglichkeit, finanzielle Sicherheiten über ein halbes Jahrhundert hinweg anzulagern. Der Wert jedes denkbaren "Geldspeichers" hängt weniger davon ab, wieviel man reinpackt und sehr viel mehr davon, wieviel das jeweilige Speichersystem in einer zukünftigen Wirtschaft wert ist.


----------



## volvo242 (22. Mai 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Heute sind diese Länder mehr oder weniger Pleite -- auf Kosten Deutschlands.
> .


Das wird Deutschland auch in naher Zukunft ereillen.
Aber ja Deutschland macht viele andere Länder in der EU durch ihre Politik kaputt.


Ich für meinen Teil,
such mir aber in Tschechien eine Wohnung in einer Kleinstadt als 2. Wohnsitz.
Selbst mit der Wohnung lebe ich in einer Tschechischen Kleinstadt mit dem Rest Geld noch immer besser.


----------



## Threshold (22. Mai 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fairerweise muss man aber auch sagen: Abgesehen von einer vernünftigen Wirtschafts-, Bildungs-, Umwelt- und Infrastrukturpolitik können die heutigen Regierenden da wenig machen (nicht, dass sie irgend eines dieser vier Dinge könnten), denn die künftig mögliche Rentenhöhe hängt vor allem davon ab, wie hoch Einnahmen und Ausgaben des Staates in 20-30-40-50-60 Jahren sind. Das ganze Punktesystem dient nur dazu, das Verhältnis der Ungleichheit zwischen den Rentnern zu regeln - aber die die insgesamt ausschüttbare Summe hängt davon ab, wieviel Überschuss produziert wird. Denn eins sollten Bankenkrise, Risterdesaster, Währungskurse und Börsencrashs jetzt hoffentlich auch dem letzten klargemacht haben:
> Es gibt keine sichere Möglichkeit, finanzielle Sicherheiten über ein halbes Jahrhundert hinweg anzulagern. Der Wert jedes denkbaren "Geldspeichers" hängt weniger davon ab, wieviel man reinpackt und sehr viel mehr davon, wieviel das jeweilige Speichersystem in einer zukünftigen Wirtschaft wert ist.



Aber die Politik unter Schröder hat ja die gesetzliche Rente ausgehöhlt und die privatwirtschaftliche Rente gefördert -- siehe Riester Rente.
Und wenn ich da an die Menschen denke, die in den 80er Jahren noch schnell verbeamtet wurden und diese Gruppe -- die in den 60er Jahren geboren wurde -- in Rente geht, dann steht der Staat vor dem Problem, dass er 250 Milliarden pro Jahr mehr an Pensionen zu zahlen hat.
Darin sind nicht mal die Rentner eingerechnet, die dann ebenfalls in den 60er geboren wurden und dann in Rente gehen werden.
Das ganze System ist ein Fass ohne Boden und ohne eine grundlegende Reform -- das Sozialsystem müssen eben alle finanzieren und nicht, dass sich da welche ausklammern -- wird das zu steigender Altersarmut kommen.
Ich hoffe, dass meine Kinder mal gute Jobs bekommen und wir dann im Alter bei ihnen leben können.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Mai 2016)

bschicht86 schrieb:


> Als die Industrialisierung begann, ging man einmal tatsächlich davon aus, dass Maschinen den Menschen die Arbeit abnehmen würden und er dann für das gleiche Geld weniger arbeiten müsste. Hätte man das damals konsequent zum Wohle des Arbeitnehmers durchgesetzt, wär wohl heute eine 25h-Woche "Ausbeutung"


Man hat damals mehr als 40h gearbeitet


----------



## GhostsOfOpa (24. Mai 2016)

Ja, man ging davon aus, dass es später besser wird, nicht damals, da war das alles in der Findungsphase.


----------



## Imperat0r (24. Mai 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Totaler Blödsinn. Wir sind heute schon in einer Situation, dass nur noch - allerhöchstens - 20% der Arbeitnehmer Werte erzeugen. Die anderen verwalten oder erbringen Dienstleistungen. Da werden keine Werte erzeugt. Perverserweise erhalten aber gerade diese für Ihre "Leistung" die höchsten Bezüge. Siehe z.B. als Extrembeispiel "Investmentbanker". Kein Investmentbanker hat jemals einen Wert erzeugt. Nur Spielgeld.



Das ist das traurige. Die Leute, die wirklich etwas leisten werden schlechter bezahlt.
Ich arbeite in der IT und sehe es hier auch immer wieder. Die Leute vom grünen Tisch, die nur am erzählen sind verdienen am meisten Geld.
In der Theorie ist es immer leicht, aber in der Praxis und Umsetzung sieht das ganze immer anders aus. Da bekomme ich das kotzen, wenn mir dann so jemand erzählen will "das muss funktionieren, ist doch ganz leicht".


----------

